# Sage DTP Choking



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I picked up a Sage DTP to go with my Smart Grinder Pro a couple of days ago. I also picked up some coffee from Coffee Compass. I've been using the Brighton Lanes coffee and yesterday I had it working pretty well, 18g in, 36g out, 35 sec inc. 10sec pre-infusion. That was with the grinder set to 18. However today I'm having a nightmare, every shot I'm pulling is choking the machine. I've got all the way to 30 on the grinder and still no luck. Tamping is fairly consistent and I'm weighing the doses every time. I just can't seem to get anything more than a ristretto by the time the machine cuts out at a minute or so. Any ideas? I'd rather not waste the entire bag, it's too nice for that!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try dropping the dose?


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Try dropping the dose?


Do you think it will need a large difference (-2g), say 16g or will a much smaller difference make a difference?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't the basket supposed to hold 15-18g? Try lower end of range.


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Isn't the basket supposed to hold 15-18g? Try lower end of range.


Gave it a go with 17g and a slightly lighter tamp, grinder at 27 and it was spot on. Strange how it went from 12 to 27 on the grinder in a day though :/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try not to vary your tamp, use grind adjustments to provide resistance.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

You're saying 30 on grinder, as in the setting that the Smart Grinder has on its display? I think that's way way too high! I consistently use between 4 and 8; and I use the same combination of machine and grinder as you. Try that. You may then need to vary your tamp to fit the grind size.


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, currently at 26 now and it's coming out 17g in, 34g out, 33s from turning the dial. I thought it was high too but the flavour and rate seems about right so I guess that's all that matters. What value do you have adjustment on the inner burr set to?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Very strange, I use the same setup and only usually have to adjust between 4 & 6 on the grinder. I always fill the basket with 18g too so your DTP should have no problems doing that. Are you including the pre infusion time into your overall shot time or are you timing once pre infusion has finished? Also the removable burr can be adjusted to, this should only affect the grinds slightly but check to see what its set to. I adjusted mine to half way and left it like that.


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> Very strange, I use the same setup and only usually have to adjust between 4 & 6 on the grinder. I always fill the basket with 18g too so your DTP should have no problems doing that. Are you including the pre infusion time into your overall shot time or are you timing once pre infusion has finished? Also the removable burr can be adjusted to, this should only affect the grinds slightly but check to see what its set to. I adjusted mine to half way and left it like that.


Timing is including the pre-infusion. I'm pretty confused too :-D


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Adjustment on the inner burr?? You've lost me now! I haven't touched it since it was delivered, if that helps?


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

The burrs have an adjustment wheel on them, you remove the handle, spin the top to the desired number and pop the handle back in.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I have never seen that! I will take a look in the morning...


----------

